# An Overt Act of War



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

At least President Wilson sent Black Jack into Mexico on a Military Expedition after Columbus NM.

Will the great BO?

Report: Mexican Military Chopper Crosses Into US, Shoots At Border Agents « CBS Las Vegas


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Hahahahahaha you want a war with Mexico?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

It wouldn't be a war, it would be target practice or as we refer to in the military as a "Fam-Fire (Familiarization Firing exercise).


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

It's not the Mexicans in Mexico that would be the problem.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Casie said:


> Hahahahahaha you want a war with Mexico?


It's not the first time and it won't be the last.

And no I don't want a war, I'd just like the little boy in the white house to grow a pair and act like the leader of the most powerful nation on the planet. I'd like him to start doing something besides flapping his gums and wringing his hands when Americans are shot at, killed or imprisoned by foreign powers.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, Mexico apologized, so it's all good.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Did anyone think to shoot back?----- I would have,,,, shoot at me and I will shoot back even if all I had was a pistol


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

tango said:


> But, Mexico apologized, so it's all good.


lol Tango! Awesome reply.

Tequila + Helicopter + Night Duty = Alejandro and Matías are very very sorry, and promise to never do it again. Bueno?

What ya gonna do? That border line is getting harder and harder to distinguish with each passing year!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BO will do nothing. They said sorry. 

Personally, I'm getting damn tired of these "incursions" by Mexican L.E. and Military. And the invasion by their "citizens". Fire back if fired upon I say. I would. And let them say something about it. Our BP agents are armed pretty goddamn well. Lock and load boys, lock and load.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

but but but...<insert liberal thoughts based on feelings and emotions here>


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> It's not the first time and it won't be the last.
> 
> And no I don't want a war, I'd just like the little boy in the white house to grow a pair and act like the leader of the most powerful nation on the planet. I'd like him to start doing something besides flapping his gums and wringing his hands when Americans are shot at, killed or imprisoned by foreign powers.


Sadly Sarge,
You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up first.
The little muslime **** socialist commie waste of kenyan sperm is doing exactly what he promised...fundamentally transforming the Greatest County ever.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Where is the modern day John W. Booth when we need one? Better men have been taken out for less and they where even citizens and some were war vets.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

One word.....

Stinger.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Sadly Sarge,
> You can wish in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up first.
> The little muslime **** socialist commie waste of kenyan sperm is doing exactly what he promised...fundamentally transforming the Greatest County ever.


As the old song says "You got that right!"
Obama is such a weak, sissyfied, limp wristed pansy that even Mexico is pushing us around.
And I'd be willing to bet if any Border Patrol officer dared to return fire he/she would be immediately arrested by Eric (penis) Holder.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No war but we should shoot down one of their choppers. Then ask them if they want to go for two.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Mexicans have always been pi$$ed about loosing Texas in the Mexican - American War. Maybe they're trying to get it back. that would explain why we are being invaded. All these "immigrants" could actually be scouts working on the take over.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

BO probably lost the hard drives with the video footage, and it was all likely due to the Mexicans reviewing a YouTube video anyway of Mooschelle proposing a new lunch program.



SARGE7402 said:


> At least President Wilson sent Black Jack into Mexico on a Military Expedition after Columbus NM.
> 
> Will the great BO?
> 
> Report: Mexican Military Chopper Crosses Into US, Shoots At Border Agents « CBS Las Vegas


----------



## Badcompany (Jun 28, 2014)

Im afraid the good ole days of kicking someones ass for attacking us are over. They've been over, in fact we invite the foot to cornhole these days. Its sad, just sad.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope meangreen wasn't hit

but instead of war, give border protection sams, from some of the shows that come from there, be a good use of out of date equipment


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Badcompany said:


> Im afraid the good ole days of kicking someones ass for attacking us are over. They've been over, in fact we invite the foot to cornhole these days. Its sad, just sad.


.....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

question, I was told through the grapevine Texas maintains its own army??

if it dose, its time for a boarder protection exercise, all border guards get time off, Texas army closes boarders, anyone that crosses gets shot on site, close the boarder for a month, and watch reaction


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is my whole problem in a nutshell:

Mexican helicopter fires on us on OUR side of the border. They say lo siendo (sorry) and it's cool. IF one of you had returned fire, you'd be hunted down by 100 ninja clad American forces / feds / cops and if you weren't killed on the spot, you'd spend the rest of your life in prison.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> question, I was told through the grapevine Texas maintains its own army??
> 
> if it dose, its time for a boarder protection exercise, all border guards get time off, Texas army closes boarders, anyone that crosses gets shot on site, close the boarder for a month, and watch reaction


All 50 States Maintain their own Armies it is Called the National Guard, When the militia was transformed under the Militia Act of 1903, it set standards for training of the NG and provided States with Money from the Gov't to Pay the troops for training and to provide Money to upgrade and standardize their equipment as well as provide this equipment because many militia units did not have the equipment they needed at this time. It also set up the Militia as both the Unorganized Militia "all able-bodied men between 17-45" and the Organized Militia which was then called the National Guard. This was further enhanced under the National Defense Act of 1916 which increased the amount of training days and the pay for these as well as helping to make them the equivalent of the Regular forces. It was Texas national Guard units who made up the bulk of the Pancho Villa Expedition from March 1916 until Feb 1917. It also changed the money for the Guard from a simple Federal Subsidy to an annual budget to further help the Guard protect the peoples of each individual state and the Nation as a whole.

This allows for the Governor to use the Guard as needed , but also allows the Federal Government to call them up if needed, at which time besides paying the troops the Federal Government pays the State for the use of their Guard units, this helps put money in each states economy and budget whether the troops are used inside the borders like for security at the Olympics or outside the border doing training in Germany or Korea, or deploying to Iraq and Afghanistan. Federal Troops are not allowed to be used inside the borders of the Nation with actual weapons that is the job of the individual State Guards, hence why Guard Units from Louisiana were brought back early from Iraq to help during Hurricane Katrina. troops from the 101st were sent to help while they were returning but were not allowed to carry weapons or ammo, hence some of the troubles which happened even under the eyes of the troops, when gangs are armed and the troops are not the citizens suffer , but the troops get the blame.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Casie said:


> Hahahahahaha you want a war with Mexico?


if we went to war with them we could use it as an excuse to do what the Mexican Army has not been able to do, wipe out the Drug Cartels and their forces.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> BO will do nothing. They said sorry.
> 
> Personally, I'm getting damn tired of these "incursions" by Mexican L.E. and Military. And the invasion by their "citizens". Fire back if fired upon I say. I would. And let them say something about it. Our BP agents are armed pretty goddamn well. Lock and load boys, lock and load.


 I think if you send National Guard Units to the US-Mexico Border they can use it like a big target range and the illegals and Mules and the Drug runners are like pop up targets, at least this way you will know when you score a hit.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> All 50 States Maintain their own Armies it is Called the National Guard, When the militia was transformed under the Militia Act of 1903, it set standards for training of the NG and provided States with Money from the Gov't to Pay the troops for training and to provide Money to upgrade and standardize their equipment as well as provide this equipment because many militia units did not have the equipment they needed at this time. It also set up the Militia as both the Unorganized Militia "all able-bodied men between 17-45" and the Organized Militia which was then called the National Guard. This was further enhanced under the National Defense Act of 1916 which increased the amount of training days and the pay for these as well as helping to make them the equivalent of the Regular forces. It was Texas national Guard units who made up the bulk of the Pancho Villa Expedition from March 1916 until Feb 1917. It also changed the money for the Guard from a simple Federal Subsidy to an annual budget to further help the Guard protect the peoples of each individual state and the Nation as a whole.
> 
> This allows for the Governor to use the Guard as needed , but also allows the Federal Government to call them up if needed, at which time besides paying the troops the Federal Government pays the State for the use of their Guard units, this helps put money in each states economy and budget whether the troops are used inside the borders like for security at the Olympics or outside the border doing training in Germany or Korea, or deploying to Iraq and Afghanistan. Federal Troops are not allowed to be used inside the borders of the Nation with actual weapons that is the job of the individual State Guards, hence why Guard Units from Louisiana were brought back early from Iraq to help during Hurricane Katrina. troops from the 101st were sent to help while they were returning but were not allowed to carry weapons or ammo, hence some of the troubles which happened even under the eyes of the troops, when gangs are armed and the troops are not the citizens suffer , but the troops get the blame.


I understand the national guard thing, but from what I was told (another source) that tx maintains a separate military force, away from the feds, and outside any fed control, something to do with not signing the original constitution or some crap


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> BO will do nothing. They said sorry.
> 
> Personally, I'm getting damn tired of these "incursions" by Mexican L.E. and Military. And the invasion by their "citizens". Fire back if fired upon I say. I would. And let them say something about it. Our BP agents are armed pretty goddamn well. Lock and load boys, lock and load.


The thing they are missing is Stingers. :razz:


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Belgium just knocked us out of the World Cup so can we please invade Belgium? They make good chocolate candy there.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> The Mexicans have always been pi$$ed about loosing Texas in the Mexican - American War. Maybe they're trying to get it back. that would explain why we are being invaded. *All these "immigrants" could actually be scouts working on the take over.*


This is a plan that has been in the works for a while.
AZTLAN.ORG


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> I understand the national guard thing, but from what I was told (another source) that tx maintains a separate military force, away from the feds, and outside any fed control, something to do with not signing the original constitution or some crap


Besides the NG, Texas also has the Texas State Guard.

Home - Texas State Guard


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I would like to see an incursion into Mexico by our Air Force to destroy all military aircraft within 100 miles of the US border. That is a fair reaction to the cross border incident in my assessment but, I am not holding my breath....


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> The Mexicans have always been pi$$ed about loosing Texas in the Mexican - American War. Maybe they're trying to get it back. that would explain why we are being invaded. All these "immigrants" could actually be scouts working on the take over.


No. They lost Texas in 1836 in the Texas war for Independence. They lost new mexico, Arizona and California in the Mexican American War of 1847 or thereabouts


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I know it would never happen, but wouldn't it be hilarious if there was a video of a Mexican helicopter crossing the border and firing at people in the Untied States and a F-16 blows it out of the air? I would pay money to get that video.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our dear muslim leader will pray to mecca on July 4 and allow La Raza to further their agenda to take back the Southwestern US. SAR-1L posted a very good map of the areas that will be under the control of hispanic cartels if current trends continue. We patriots that frequent this forum know exactly what we should do to stop this trend. We've been outvoted. Will November mid term elections go the right way or continue to go the populist wrong way? We'll know in about 4 months...


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I know it would never happen, but wouldn't it be hilarious if there was a video of a Mexican helicopter crossing the border and firing at people in the Untied States and a F-16 blows it out of the air? I would pay money to get that video.


I still say we need to arm our citizens down near the border with Stingers.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm reasonably sure we could take mexico with the Boy Scouts and their alumni...

We might need some help from the military on the cartel side, but other than that, I'd put a good 17 year old Life Rank scout up against a Mexican any day...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Our dear muslim leader will pray to mecca on July 4 and allow La Raza to further their agenda to take back the Southwestern US. SAR-1L posted a very good map of the areas that will be under the control of hispanic cartels if current trends continue. We patriots that frequent this forum know exactly what we should do to stop this trend. We've been outvoted. Will November mid term elections go the right way or continue to go the populist wrong way? We'll know in about 4 months...


I'm going nowhere near violence for as long as possible. If this thing collapses, the very first people in the cross hairs will be those carrying a gun (not physically... metaphorically).

My SHTF advice is to keep as low of a profile as possible... to the point of hunting with a bow and arrow if possible. The fewer people who know you have firearms, the better.

But you're preaching to the choir on frustration. Good breakdown by David Barton recently:

About 80% of the US population is of voting age:
- Of that 80%, we usually get about a 57% turnout-- Rounding up to 60% for simplicity sake, 48% of the population actually votes.
- Of those who vote, it takes (approximation) 50% + 1 vote to elect a candidate to office.

That math means that about 24% of the population determines who is in charge. 24%.

We gotta change the culture.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

pharmer14 said:


> My SHTF advice is to keep as low of a profile as possible... to the point of hunting with a bow and arrow if possible. The fewer people who know you have firearms, the better.


plus another benefit, reusable ammo source and silent



> About 80% of the US population is of voting age:
> - Of that 80%, we usually get about a 57% turnout-- Rounding up to 60% for simplicity sake, 48% of the population actually votes.
> - Of those who vote, it takes (approximation) 50% + 1 vote to elect a candidate to office.
> 
> ...


is this math accurate? i never took the time to research this but if so, if would explain so much


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Fire arrows trailing long metal wires up through the props. It would be cheaper, And hard to trace.


----------

